# An amazing visit to see a Framebuilder ...



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2014)

Ever since I started Cycling again a few years ago I have wanted a Coventry built bike as I am a Coventry kid , my first attempt at getting one turned up about 4" too small, so ever since then have been on the look out for one that fits me . 

The second one I managed to find turned up as an L A Cycles frameset, the @colly of this parish now owns and rides, at the time of me selling it to him I was unaware of the true connection between L A Cycles and Coventry frame maker Lee Cooper. After the deal was done I learned of the connection . 

So, ever since then, the search intensified and about 18 months ago I uncovered a Pollard Specialite complete bike and almost ever since then this has been my main commuting and leisure bike . 
Earlier this week I arranged to go and meet Lee Cooper who is a Coventry frame builder and has been since 1984 , I was left opened mouth from the moment I entered his premises to the moment I left . I stood and watched as he finished soldering the main triangle to a few frames he was making for a customer , the man was surrounded by a small production run of 5 other main triangles whilst on a bench there were a bunch of fork crowns and steerer tubes awaiting their blades to to be inserted and soldered . 

Around the man stood the tools of his trade, a frame jig imported from the states , various bits of welding equipment , vices , small sanding machines and loads of tubes awaiting construction . 

He showed me some frames he was making for some big names in British Cycling which amazed me as I always believed these people made their own frames , but at least they out source from a true British frame builder. He also showed me some older frames that were made for a n other British company till they outsourced their supply to the far east . He also showed a rather nice Blue frameset with trackends that bore the name of an ex Coventry frame builder , whilst he was talking me around this frame he explained his frame numbering technique , ie 040614 and lc which means 04 th bike in 6 month of year 2014 and Lee Cooper . 

Lee rounded up my visit by showing me a rather lovely complete bike that he made for the Bespoke show a couple of years ago , normal reaction was for me to lift the bike up and was totally gobsmacked just how light it was for a steel machine . 

All in all it was a great meeting and I had some a very interesting time with Lee, I went in with so many questions and came home with even more, his knowledge was and is amazing , I am now focused on trying to source one of his bikes ... so the search continues


----------



## hoopdriver (17 Jun 2014)

Frame-building is a real art. I watched and photographed Mark Reilly build the frame on my lugged steel bespoke tourer and it was amazing - beautiful to watch; it's a very photogenic art.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2014)

hoopdriver said:


> Frame-building is a real art. I watched and photographed Mark Reilly build the frame on my lugged steel bespoke tourer and it was amazing - beautiful to watch; it's a very photogenic art.


must admit i went with camera but for some strange reason didnt feel inclined to use it wish i had


----------



## hoopdriver (17 Jun 2014)

It's easy to get too wrapped up in the photography and miss what it was you came to see.


----------



## colly (17 Jun 2014)

That's terrific Biggsy.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2014)

colly said:


> That's terrific Biggsy.


any idea whats happening with the Sun yet ??


----------



## colly (17 Jun 2014)

biggs682 said:


> any idea whats happening with the Sun yet ??



No not yet. I've texted him asking for the rest of the photos. When I get them I'll stick them up. I wish I had time and space, I would take it off his hands because I would enjoy getting a bike like that back up and running and looking good.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2014)

colly said:


> No not yet. I've texted him asking for the rest of the photos. When I get them I'll stick them up. I wish I had time and space, I would take it off his hands because I would enjoy getting a bike like that back up and running and looking good.


ok keep me in mind please


----------



## Crankarm (18 Jun 2014)

biggs682 said:


> Ever since I started Cycling again a few years ago I have wanted a Coventry built bike as I am a Coventry kid , my first attempt at getting one turned up about 4" too small, so ever since then have been on the look out for one that fits me .
> 
> The second one I managed to find turned up as an L A Cycles frameset, the @colly of this parish now owns and rides, at the time of me selling it to him I was unaware of the true connection between L A Cycles and Coventry frame maker Lee Cooper. After the deal was done I learned of the connection .
> 
> ...



Many years ago I was given a similar such tour of Witcombe Cycles. Not sure if they are still going although Ernie Witcombe must be long passed. It was fascinating.

http://bikebrothers.co.uk/witcombvisit.htm


----------



## JasonHolder (10 Jul 2014)

How brilliant! Great thread! Pics next time! And post in general cycling chat so people who haven't owned up to having a specialist interest can be swayed


----------



## compo (10 Jul 2014)

biggs682 said:


> Ever since I started Cycling again a few years ago I have wanted a Coventry built bike as I am a Coventry kid



I am also a Coventry born kid, the two of us just go to prove that only good things come out of Coventry (and bikes).


----------



## Toshiba Boy (8 Aug 2014)

compo said:


> I am also a Coventry born kid, the two of us just go to prove that only good things come out of Coventry (and bikes).


 Another Coventry born kid here. Great to read that post Biggs682.


----------



## Saluki (8 Aug 2014)

Great post. Really interesting. You sound like you had a great visit.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2014)

Saluki said:


> Great post. Really interesting. You sound like you had a great visit.


@Saluki it was great , and i am trying hard to find a frame i can take over to him to powdercoat for me so i can have another session


----------



## vernon (23 Aug 2014)

My first visit to a frame builder's workshop set me on the slippery slope to becoming the owner of a Woodrup Chimera. Just over three years ago, Steve Woodrup, the owner of Woodrup Cycles invited me to follow him upstairs in his shop as he had something that I might be interested in. I thought it might be a selection of touring bikes but I was led up a second set of stairs into a workshop where, in a work stand was the frame of the very first Woodrup Chimera in bare metal.

It was glorious. I knew there and then that I was going to become an owner. Steve used to build frames but was too busy running his shop to devote much time to it and now has Kevin Sayles who used to build frames for him before going on to build frames at Thorn before returning to Leeds and working for Steve again. 

The smell of hot metal and flux is intoxicating and a range of frames lugged and/or fillet brazed demonstrated the Kevin's mastery of the craft. Woodrup Cycles have supplied frames to the Bantel team in the eighties and at least one world championship title was won on a Woodrup framed bike. Watching Kevin at work was mesmerising and seeing the custom jigs and fixtures and listening to the history of their acquisition or creation was something that I could have continued for hours.

Several months after the visit I was loaned the prototype Chimera for the weekend for a test ride.

The rest is history.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2014)

will have some news on this in a few days


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2014)

Quick update Lee Cooper now works for Pashley


----------



## Stuartd01 (5 Oct 2015)

biggs682 said:


> Ever since I started Cycling again a few years ago I have wanted a Coventry built bike as I am a Coventry kid , my first attempt at getting one turned up about 4" too small, so ever since then have been on the look out for one that fits me .
> 
> The second one I managed to find turned up as an L A Cycles frameset, the @colly of this parish now owns and rides, at the time of me selling it to him I was unaware of the true connection between L A Cycles and Coventry frame maker Lee Cooper. After the deal was done I learned of the connection .
> 
> ...


I've just come across your post by chance - If you are still searching, I'm currently building up a 2009 Lee Cooper frame for sale. It was originally made for 14bike Co and is made of Dedacciai steel. A very nice bike...


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2015)

Paid another visit to Lee Cooper today to have a look at one of his frames he was selling off at a very fair price , it was one he showed me on my first visit and i liked it then . But seeing it this morning in the skin so to speak i couldnt resist it .



















On my first visit we talked about this and the reason why he put Bromwich decals on rather than his own , simply answer was that Lee's first job as a framemaker was under the watchful eye of another Coventry builder Tom Bromwitch .

This is 631 tubing with track ends never been built up so its a new frame . That between me and my LBS will be built in single speed mode to start with .


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2015)

Here is the latest picture , not far away from being rideable.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2015)

Quick update Lee Cooper is starting up again so if anybody fancies having a good quality steel frame made go and see him you wont be disappointed and tell him i sent you


----------



## simongt (23 Jan 2016)

And if I had a ' loadsa money ' drop I'd either have a new Paris Galibier, or have a handmade frame built; can't make up my mind ( when the loadsa money comes that is - ! )


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2016)

I remember visiting Frank Herety before he started my bike. Proper old school, with a pegged frame jig, and painting outsourced to the excellent C&G in Liverpool. His 'shop' was basically a workshop, nothing fancy.


----------



## Sharky (24 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> I remember visiting Frank Herety before he started my bike. Proper old school, with a pegged frame jig, and painting outsourced to the excellent C&G in Liverpool. His 'shop' was basically a workshop, nothing fancy.


C&G - were they in Back Falkner Street? The Bates, that I am riding in my avatar was done by them in about 1964, in polychromatic copper, with 3/4 chrome ends. Lovely job and wish I still had it.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2016)

Sharky said:


> C&G - were they in Back Falkner Street? The Bates, that I am riding in my avatar was done by them in about 1964, in polychromatic copper, with 3/4 chrome ends. Lovely job and wish I still had it.



Not sure, but they are still operating now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jan 2016)

I have to admit my trip to Woodrups with @vernon and @User14044 last year was awesome.


----------



## vernon (24 Jan 2016)

simongt said:


> And if I had a ' loadsa money ' drop I'd either have a new Paris Galibier, or have a handmade frame built; can't make up my mind ( when the loadsa money comes that is - ! )





Hill Wimp said:


> I have to admit my trip to Woodrups with @vernon and @User14044 last year was awesome.



I've a 'lodsa money' drop coming my way in March. I am tempted to open a frame building dialogue with Woodrups.....


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2016)

due another visit soon to collect the Woodrup frameset that Lee has been fettling for me ie new rear brake bridge so i can run a rear caliper and a new coat of colour


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (25 Mar 2016)

That Bromwich is a serious piece of kit


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2016)

Lee Cooper has a NOS tandem frame for sale and he is open to offers


----------



## simongt (20 Jul 2016)

I take it Vernon, you're not a fan of the Paris Galibier then - ? !


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2016)

simongt said:


> I take it Vernon, you're not a fan of the Paris Galibier then - ? !



Vernon is sadly no longer with us. 


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/s...gone-to-the-great-pie-shop-in-the-sky.198323/


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2016)

Went to Coventry today had to pop in and see Lee Cooper and pick this up , nearly came back with a lo pro frameset as well

I might have to make a fixie out of it 

He is still busy building and doing repairs so please dont forget him


----------



## simongt (25 Sep 2016)

Silly really, but when you see beautifully finished frames as seen on this post, it almost seems vandalism to add anything that will chip those fine paint jobs - !


----------



## davidphilips (2 Oct 2016)

simongt said:


> Silly really, but when you see beautifully finished frames as seen on this post, it almost seems vandalism to add anything that will chip those fine paint jobs - !



know what you mean but when its built up it changes from a craftsmans art into a bikes dream that in all likelihood will last longer that the craftsman that made it,whoever builds it up and even whoever owns or uses it.


----------

